# RLT's Next Watch



## Roy

Thinking about a new project in the new year and thought it would be good if the forum members had loads of imput on this one, even designing some of the features as we have done in the past. So through some idea my way, dial, case designs etc What ever you can come up with. :thumbup:


----------



## Javaman365

My wish list.....as the insanity takes hold....

1. Something with a bead-blasted/matt finish case.

2. If it's possible to stick with the ETA 2824-2.......or something else that auto with manual wind.

3. Large case, a la Precista Italian or Panny submersible. But then, i like big watches.

4. Would orange lume, or maybe blue, be possible?


----------



## Marky

I think that's just to much responsibility for me to give input, maybe I'll just buy the finished 'RLT-2010'


----------



## Stuart Davies

Waahoo! :clap:

A black faced pilots watch gets my vote.

Large in size, sward hands, with date. Extra options to have either fabric/leather or steel bracelet.


----------



## Benzowner

Probably the impossible, an auto day date (in seperate windows) chronograph 44mm dia.


----------



## Johnny_E

Roy

My wish list would include a ETA 2824-2 auto movement and a divers bezel (matt black/dark blue/dark green) on s/steel bracelet. And silly as it may seem, a red seconds hand. A simple dial, maybe just lume'd markers and the magnified date.

Regards,

John


----------



## seikology

my ideal watch has a 60 mintue bezel and a day and a date. quartz or auto. good lume.


----------



## seikology

yup, i love the red seconds hand idea.


----------



## Micky

Maybe a large auto with day & date and red seconds hand. A big old comfy round watch that you know you have got on.


----------



## Parabola

I'd like to see a fairly plain and bold looking divers on and integrated rubber strap. Possibly a domed crystal. A bit like a B&M Capeland but smaller and more subtle


----------



## seikology

Dear Roy AKA Santa

for christmas 2010 i would like:

a titanium dive watch on bracelet

quartz movement

day / date, preferably with alarm function

yellow dial, with black printed classic arabic numerals printed and green tritium gas tube markers

silver or aluminium chapter ring

black diamond like carbon coated 60 minute bezel with white numerals and tritium gas lume pip at 00

red second hand with red tirium gas light at tip

thick black hour and minute hands with orange tritium gas lights

sapphire glass, screw down crown, min 200m wr, maybe 300m

caseback engraved with dolphin

many thanks

dave

:artist:


----------



## Johnny_E

Roy,

Further to my wish watch above - they say a picture speaks a thousand words. Make me this and I'll pre order and pay up front!!



















Hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' images from your site and adding my own thoughts to them. I'd probably go further (if I had more time to chop the pic) and remove the numerals on the dial as the bezel is enough. Maybe not...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!

[IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]

*begs!* please roy!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

oh yea and i'd also like something similar with a sub second dial...


----------



## scottswatches

Day date seems very popular, but how about adding a month? Patek are the only brand that i know that actually have the calendar reading day, date, month from left to right, but they are a little expensive.... I do like large date watches too, but i understand all of the above are very complicated therefore expensive.

Also like the idea of tritrum tubes.


----------



## funtimefrankie

Dear Santa,

Oh so much choice and I've been such a good boy maybe something I like will make it in there too.

1, Must have Tritium hands and batons/markers ala Traser

2, ETA 2824-2

3, Date

4, Chunky diver. No big pilot. Chunky diver pilot!

5, 22 or 24mm strap/bracelet

6, GMT

Oh there are so many other ideas too. But I don't think personal force fields or Blake 7 style wrist transporters have been invented yet.

Frank


----------



## Griff

Everyone's got black faced dials haven't they

How about something different e.g a two tone dial


----------



## Mutley

Diver approx 42 - 44mm (nothing too mental)

Bead Blasted / Brushed SS case & bezel

Automatic, quickset datedate

Orange dial

Sorted 

Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet


----------



## Robert

mutley said:


> Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet


I'll second a GMT.

ps Welcome back Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## funtimefrankie

Robert said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second a GMT.
> 
> ps Welcome back Roy :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

GMT.... Motion passed.... :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight

I would like a Nautilus MkII Police Special with Carbon fiber bezel and Kevlar band ( W/ Diving extension, of course.) :thumbup:


----------



## dapper

40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:










Cheers


----------



## sssammm

I would love the RLT8 as a big date moonphase chrono please, and can i have it delivered before xmas

sam


----------



## Jack83

+1 on the auto with manual wind


----------



## tomshep

A plain, two handed, fairly thin watch, auto or manual for ladies, 33mm max and keeping the RLT quality/retro look.


----------



## chris l

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!


+1

Please Santa


----------



## village

chris l said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Please Santa
Click to expand...

+2

Also...not a diver,not a quartz,nothing in titanium.


----------



## minkle

42mm

Manual wind

SS


----------



## rhaythorne

The RLT range has already exhibited numerous, affordable dive/military stlye/24-hour/dress/sports models.

The range has just passed the half-century and we are ourselves about to enter a new decade. To mark this occasion I think it's time for a new "flagship" RLT model and not just more of the same.

I'd like to see a unique, hand-made dial (or at least designed and manufactured in-house like the RLT39/40) the highest quality movement Roy can obtain and an equally high quality case.

It's time for something different and daring.


----------



## diddy

Andy the Squirrel said:


> oh yea and i'd also like something similar with a sub second dial...


+1

:thumbup:


----------



## Who. Me?

I'd quite like to see something with an 'aircraft clock' style dial and hands (like the hands a few members have had retrofitted to their 29s).

Simple, black PVD case, black leather strap. Stealthy.

A quartz option would be good for those of us who are too lazy to wind and too fickle to wear the same automatic every day (and hence keep it wound).


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dapper said:


> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That works for me :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
Click to expand...

And me...nice design! :thumbsup: (manual though please







)


----------



## dapper

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me...nice design! :thumbsup: (manual though please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

WWII RAF 6B/159 pilot's watch - this one's a Longines design


----------



## jasonm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
Click to expand...

I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm


----------



## minkle

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm
Click to expand...

You old buggers, its too old fashioned for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You old buggers, its too old fashioned for me
Click to expand...

It`s not old fashioned









It`s classic B)


----------



## minkle

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s not old fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s classic B)


I like it, but it wouldnt suit me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It`s not old fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s classic B)
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but it wouldnt suit me!
Click to expand...

Never mind, I`m sure you`d grow into it


----------



## minkle

mach 0.0013137 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It`s not old fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s classic B)
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but it wouldnt suit me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind, I`m sure you`d grow into it
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol:

Very good!


----------



## mrteatime

mutley said:


> Diver approx 42 - 44mm (nothing too mental)
> 
> Bead Blasted / Brushed SS case & bezel
> 
> Automatic, quickset datedate
> 
> Orange dial
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet




oh feck.......should i really post on this?

i know im gonna get shot down.....but an ambition of mine is to own a true boutique divers watch.....

like andrew has mentioned, 42-44mm dial would be perfect, brushed or beaded.....and around 15-18mm deep....a non black dial (blue/dark grey/orange/yellow) polished chapter ring......ladder hands perhaps? or sword.....silver bezel? or black with lumed markers? or cloured numbers on a black bezel...coloured to match the dial (or second hand) domed (underside) xtal?

strap......retro rubber/oyster.....or dare i say lumpyesque?

movt wise....how about a 6r15? auto that can be wound....cheaper then the 2824-2......or why not a quartz? :bag:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diver approx 42 - 44mm (nothing too mental)
> 
> Bead Blasted / Brushed SS case & bezel
> 
> Automatic, quickset datedate
> 
> Orange dial
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh feck.......should i really post on this?
> 
> *i know im gonna get shot down*.....but an ambition of mine is to own a true boutique divers watch.....
> 
> like andrew has mentioned, 42-44mm dial would be perfect, brushed or beaded.....and around 15-18mm deep....a non black dial (blue/dark grey/orange/yellow) polished chapter ring......ladder hands perhaps? or sword.....silver bezel? or black with lumed markers? or cloured numbers on a black bezel...coloured to match the dial (or second hand) domed (underside) xtal?
> 
> strap......retro rubber/oyster.....or dare i say lumpyesque?
> 
> movt wise....how about a 6r15? auto that can be wound....cheaper then the 2824-2......or why not a quartz? :bag:
Click to expand...

 :hunter: :lol:

BTW, I just knew you`d suggest that it should be orange :rofl:


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diver approx 42 - 44mm (nothing too mental)
> 
> Bead Blasted / Brushed SS case & bezel
> 
> Automatic, quickset datedate
> 
> Orange dial
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Or a GMT. I don't think there has been an RLT one of those yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh feck.......should i really post on this?
> 
> i know im gonna get shot down.....but an ambition of mine is to own a true boutique divers watch.....
> 
> like andrew has mentioned, 42-44mm dial would be perfect, brushed or beaded.....and around 15-18mm deep....a non black dial (blue/dark grey/orange/yellow) polished chapter ring......ladder hands perhaps? or sword.....silver bezel? or black with lumed markers? or cloured numbers on a black bezel...coloured to match the dial (or second hand) domed (underside) xtal?
> 
> strap......retro rubber/oyster.....or dare i say lumpyesque?
> 
> movt wise....how about a 6r15? auto that can be wound....cheaper then the 2824-2......or why not a quartz? :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunter: :lol:
> 
> BTW, I just knew you`d suggest that it should be orange :rofl:
Click to expand...

but andrew mentioned it first


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm
Click to expand...

I like it, but how about that dial and hand-set in a case similar to the so-called Omega "RAF" 1940 with rotating steel bezel


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just knew you`d suggest that it should be orange :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> but andrew mentioned it first
Click to expand...

Irrelevant


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just knew you`d suggest that it should be orange :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> but andrew mentioned it first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
Click to expand...

What did you just call me :boxing:


----------



## gaz64

Roy you seem to have the next 10 watches sorted where do I place the order(s)


----------



## ESL

Would love a pilot style, perhaps IWC ish, maybe manual, 40 to 44mm, either sub seconds or sweep.

Silver dial, lumed hour markers and hands.

Instead of sub-seconds how about power reserve for a nice change?

Something akin to this maybe... replace the letters IWC with RLT and I would put a deposit down in a heartbeat.


----------



## tixntox

We "older" gents have problems seeing most things, so a big watch with clearly marked numerals, big hands, good lume and a large day date display (because we can't remember what day it is!)......... and something slim and posh for the weekends.......... (No! Not Mrs Beckham!!!)


----------



## mel

Well, it could have a - - - or maybe it would look good with a - - - - Oooh and a strap - no bracelet - and a - - would be nice, in blue and orange - or maybe red and yellow - - -

Not helping, am I? I *DO* like the suggestion it gets called the RLT 2010 - that's a good one! It should have a good movement whether it's auto, manual or quartz :yes:

Now to making it exclusive - what about an assymetrical case (sp) something like a Hamilton in some way, triangular (curved) or offset lugs, or an oval case, even a true "Curvex" style case, whatever, something different that can be spotted at 50 paces, and the two tone dial isn't a bad idea either. :notworthy:

I can suggest all this, 'cos Mrs mel won't let me spend the kind of money it would be likely to cost - - but one can dream :to_become_senile:


----------



## mjolnir

Ask 100 people what they want and get 100 different suggestions 

I do like Dappers suggestion though. :yes:


----------



## JonW

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, but how about that dial and hand-set in a case similar to the so-called Omega "RAF" 1940 with rotating steel bezel
Click to expand...

If this (with or without the bezel) can me made with some WR then Im in. Id like it 42mm tho... and dont mind Ti if that comes up, it should be center secs and have good sized hands and preferrably an expensive dial finish, like porcelin/enamel.

It is a true classic design and adding RLT and England simply on it and letting the watch just do the rest (ie tell time) would make it a modern classic.

Does it need a date? if so it should be at 6 to balance up the 12 marker.

Crown, simple is good... this is a rugged and simple device.

Manual wind of course... but auto would be ok too.

Interested to see how this one comes along, good to hear from you Roy!


----------



## JonW

Swiss movt and England on the dial Stan...?


----------



## James

I tend to like that vintage one. And yes in a 38-40mm. But with train track minute scale like the Omega. With simple hands no weird shapes.

Ah what the heck. Love the seconds track, has blue hands and are perfect shape, has aged style lume and text, well it is aged lol. Yep duplicate this one with new paint similar to the Kirowa piece white dial lume color! Heck just duplicate this one with no changes at all the font, pointy lil hands, long seconds hands, all hands long, blu a no brainer. Hard to get that bright white this is an enamel dial but can come close I'll bet. Not a lot of writing on the dial, perhaps a colored logo too, maybe to match the seconds hand dark red. England in small text at the bottom where Swiss is remove incabloc


----------



## James

Or like this if you can get a thin case. But seriously that Enicar lol


----------



## MarkF

Like George (and others) I would like a pilot/IWC style too, a nice clear legible watch. So...sub 40mm is no good.

40/20mm minimum to 44/22mm maximum and I too would like an unusual second hand, should be a cost effective way to make the watch stand out.

Manual, auto, quartz, whatever.

Sub 40mm :thumbsdown:


----------



## jasonm

> *Does it need a date?* if so it should be at 6 to balance up the 12 marker.


..

No..


----------



## MarkF

That reminds me, I can't wear a watch without a date window, day/date is even better, but a date is the minmum requirement for me.


----------



## mjolnir

I think Jase is right, it doesn't need a date (Could be a deal breaker for some though I suppose). I like the idea of it in 42/22 and like James said, with England at the bottom where swiss usually lives. A simple 'RLT' at the top like 'IWC' would look great.

I love the blue steel hands and perhaps a domed acrylic crystal h34r:

How cool would an enamel dial be too. :yes: Is that even possible though?

Edit: Manual wind would be my choice too.


----------



## grant1967

James said:


> Or like this if you can get a thin case. But seriously that Enicar lol


I like that an RLT with a sub second dial.


----------



## ESL

Staying on an IWC theme, how about a revival/revamp of the RLT4/17? Always popular watches. And the result would be something that "fits in" and would be recogniseably RLT.

Use a more modern case style than RLT4, but something having the same IWC styling cues, change the movement to Unitas to provide a sub seconds hand, date is a must for me but would compromise for balance on the dial, good quality lumed arabic digits, nice tan or brown leather flieger strap. If you could include the rotating marker as well - Bonus!

Something like this IWC...


----------



## ESL

Just as a matter of interest - what do people think about helping Roy out - and ourselves for that matter - with cash-flow matters, and paying a deposit and maybe also paying by subscription? Subscription watches are an age old tradition, particularly with Breguet, Tissot, etc., so this is nothing radical.

Dunno about you guys, but I suspect many of us simply don't have the disposable cash to suddenly have to pull out a few hundred quid on a new watch when it becomes available - RLT forum design or not - it's still a big decision for most of us. (I know it is for me these days.)

Once the design is more or less finalised most of us will know if we are "in" or not, so a suitable deposit would not be a huge risk, and then phased payments during the course of production.

Just a thought...


----------



## PhilM

Well it's good to see a thread like this, as it's been a while.... I'm liking both Alan's surggestion as well as the Omega RAF... :yes:

BTW Another vote for 42mm


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

35mm!


----------



## Chukas

42-45mm for me.

A nice clear dial with just RLT at the top.

Agree with george,once roy has sorted out a design we could pay a deposit to help with cash flow.


----------



## BlueKnight

Looking at the wish list so far, I think Roy should make two watches. A rugged daily wearer that can take some abuse and a dress watch for the scooter crowd that only comes out on sunny days. :tongue2:


----------



## JoT

Something like this is what I had in mind:










I wouldn't advocate copying it but using elements of this watch to produce a unique RLT


----------



## BlueKnight

JoT said:


> Something like this is what I had in mind:
> 
> I wouldn't advocate copying it but using elements of this watch to produce a unique RLT


I like that... :thumbsup:


----------



## sonyman

something like this seams ok with a good lume and auto


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just knew you`d suggest that it should be orange :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> but andrew mentioned it first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you just call me :boxing:
Click to expand...

Who said that? :dntknw:


----------



## ETCHY

How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?

If the bezel were silver with black lettering it would look really cool. Also possibly do the chronograph circles on the dial (not sure what those bits are called?) in a contrasting colour.

Dave

:cheers:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> *Does it need a date?* if so it should be at 6 to balance up the 12 marker.
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> No..
Click to expand...

I agree :thumbsup:

IMO a date would ruin the classic looks :thumbsdown:

Haven`t people heard of calenders? :huh:


----------



## Fulminata

This is great Roy. Nothing excites us more than the prospect of an RLT project.









Not sure how you're going to make sense out of all of this input, but some smashing and diverse ideas here. I suggest that it'll be most successful if you could plan from the beginning to offer a high degree of personalisation, with options for dial colour, hand sets, crystal type, bezel colours, date wheel colours, cyclops option etc etc. Opportunities for customization with extensive options is a pain production/stock-wise, but has proved incredibly successful for all sorts of brands and products from watches to cars.

You've left us guessing about what's in scope for this project, so we could be talking dress, diver, beater, chrono or other complication. A diver/beater will find the biggest market and be easiest to source, so with that in mind here are a few ideal parameters from me:

39mm

WR200

sans serrif arabic numerals

date wheel

plenty of lume

rotating outer ring

and some nice to haves:

lots of yummy scripting (double red?)

a spot of physical vapour would be interesting

a cylops option

crysal/coating options

a numbered case back

a catchy name

:victory:


----------



## Robert

ETCHY said:


> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?


Sounds good to me


----------



## pg tips

two words

Mechanical

Chronograph


----------



## - Baz -

village said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Please Santa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
> 
> Also...not a diver,not a quartz,nothing in titanium.
Click to expand...

+3

...or would love one similar to this. Manual wind - no bigger than 38mm preferably smaller...

(borrowed pic)


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

- Baz - said:


> village said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Please Santa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
> 
> Also...not a diver,not a quartz,nothing in titanium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +3
> 
> ...or would love one similar to this. Manual wind - no bigger than 38mm preferably smaller...
> 
> (borrowed pic)
Click to expand...

Oh yea!


----------



## mat

- Baz - said:


> ...or would love one similar to this. Manual wind - no bigger than 38mm preferably smaller...
> 
> (borrowed pic)


This would be great, there are too few reasonably priced and reasonable sized sub-second watches. The only one that comes to mind is the Stowa Antea KS. But does that mean a nice slim case would be hard to come by without having one custom made?


----------



## Broes

pvd, black faced, orange quality lume on dial and on the pilot hands, powered by a 2824, with a see through back, date between 4 & 5, black date wheel, 200 euro delivered in the EU.....mmm.....sounds like a cheap Lum-Tec M18 with a proper movement:










Cheers

Broes


----------



## gaz64

Like the idea of getting a deposit down especially as I know I'll buy it whatever it is 

37-44mm please Roy the rest is up to you


----------



## gaz64

Oh and no Orange (Shawn can mod his later)


----------



## gaz64

Oh and not quartz


----------



## Paulb

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!


Agree 110%.










would be very nice also.

I don't have a RLT watch but i'm looking forward to buy one!


----------



## ETCHY

Robert said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me
Click to expand...

I do think vintage style/ homage watches are everywhere these days.

A GMT chronograph might stand out a bit more


----------



## Fulminata

pg tips said:


> two words
> 
> Mechanical
> 
> Chronograph


Two more words:

Good

Idea

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime

is there gonna be a poll on a design? we could all go on for ages debating what to have.....so.....should we go for something that roy hasn't done before?

as much as it pains me to say....but...it seems that the diver has been "homaged" to death....and as much as i would love roy to do one....i think the options are really pretty limited on what could reasonably could be done without it being done elsewhere before. Eddie Platts in particular does some stunning divers watches, and has covered most bases in regards to divers......


----------



## pauluspaolo

chris l said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Please Santa
Click to expand...

+2 :thumbup:

Or maybe a military(ish) watch: manual wind, 38-40mm, domed acrylic crytal, arrow/sword hands, sub seconds at 6


----------



## SharkBike

JonW said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Manual wind 45mm though and 24mm lugs... :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it would have to be manual wind, I`d prefer it less then 40mm but could cope with 45mm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, but how about that dial and hand-set in a case similar to the so-called Omega "RAF" 1940 with rotating steel bezel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this (with or without the bezel) can me made with some WR then Im in. Id like it 42mm tho... and dont mind Ti if that comes up, it should be center secs and have good sized hands and preferrably an expensive dial finish, like porcelin/enamel.
> 
> It is a true classic design and adding RLT and England simply on it and letting the watch just do the rest (ie tell time) would make it a modern classic.
> 
> Does it need a date? if so it should be at 6 to balance up the 12 marker.
> 
> Crown, simple is good... this is a rugged and simple device.
> 
> Manual wind of course... but auto would be ok too.
> 
> Interested to see how this one comes along, good to hear from you Roy!
Click to expand...

I'm up for something like this too. :yes:

Roy - so excellent of you to include the forum wackadoos this time around...should be fun. :rltb:


----------



## thunderbolt

42-44mm is just about the perfect size. Maybe something along the lines of this. h34r:


----------



## Johnny_E

thunderbolt said:


> 42-44mm is just about the perfect size. Maybe something along the lines of this. h34r:


+1. I'm after a good quality divers in the next year. I'd far rather buy one from Roy (my 1st RLT) than pay 3x as much for a 'big brand' with a similar movement.

1 divers, 1 classic?

If a direction does become clearer, I'm more than happy to do photoshop mockups if that helps.


----------



## BlueKnight

( So Paul, getting a headache? Sorry you asked?)


----------



## r00barb

For me, would love to see an RLT diver using a Marathon style case with a dirty great knurled crown... auto movement, 42mm with blue lume please










and then a dressy number - 38 - 40mm, light dial and blued hands with a manual movement, no date or date a 6, or sub seconds at 6 if no date










and if your feeling really saucy a smooth, simple, clean chrono with domed crystal like the Max Bill










(all pics borrowed from the interweb and for illustration only!)

That could be my grail list right there....

:man_in_love:


----------



## peterh

Square(ish) â€" Iâ€™ve been looking at Anonimoâ€™s recently.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info_1328.html

Iâ€™m looking for something like the RLT27 (or the RLT29)

â€¢	About 42mm

â€¢	Lug to lug distance 50mm or less

â€¢	Date

â€¢	Tritium gas vials on the hands.

â€¢	Manual


----------



## Barrow Boy

How about something between the RLT4 and RLT17 (in size as well as looks) something like the Limes Klassik (borrowed picture):










If a third (GMT) hand could be added somehow (while keeping it as simple as possible) then that would be great. Would prefer manual and no-date if not GMT or auto with date if a GMT hand is present (must be Swiss I am afraid - unless you can actually make the movement in England). But neither of those matter as much as the look. Somewhere between 38 and 42mm would be best for me.

Now you knew you would never get a consensus asking like you did, didn't you Roy? 

Perfectly happy to put down a deposit or even pay in advance if that would help with cash flow.

Looking forward to seeing what you decide.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## JonW

The downside of the RLT4 for me was lack of WR, but otherwise it was a lovely case. Fix that and redial it with an nice enamel dial and high quality blued hands and it would be a winner. Antique manual wind inside would be nice and non date would be nice. it would be different enough from a lot of my others to get wear thats for sure


----------



## Markrlondon

Johnny_E said:


> Roy,
> 
> Further to my wish watch above - they say a picture speaks a thousand words. Make me this and I'll pre order and pay up front!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' images from your site and adding my own thoughts to them. I'd probably go further (if I had more time to chop the pic) and remove the numerals on the dial as the bezel is enough. Maybe not...


I too like this very much indeed.


----------



## Markrlondon

Other things I'd love to see in a RLT watch:

Lume dial.

Red lume 12.

WR (say 100m) but not necessarily a diver.

ETA 2893-2 GMT with hacking and date options.

Red GMT hand.

Sapphire.


----------



## oubaas56

Case:

RLT 24 based

42-44mm

Optional stainless or titanium

Optional polished/brushed/matt/coated finish

20/22mm square cut lugs to suit straight end bracelet or strap

Optional fixed bars for the nato folk, otherwise through drilled lugs

100-200m WR

Bezel as RLT 24

Caseback:

optional display back

Movement:

Optional quartz/ mechanical

If mechanical optional handwind, auto, auto/handwind, cosc rated auto

Dial & hands:

Clean & uncluttered as Omega speedy pro

Good lume optional tritium

Optional day, day/date

Chrystal:

Optional mineral/sapphire

If day, day/date optional cyclops

Strap/bracelet:

Optional nato/rubber/leather/steel/titanium or any combination

Extras:

Optional presentation case, tools, etc.

Cost depending on options chosen Â£250-Â£1000.

Of all RLT's offerings the 24 is my favourite. They don't often come up on the sales forum & when they have I haven't had the money :wallbash: :crybaby:

Don't know if it would be possible/practical to offer all these combos in one watch but if Roy were to offer one answering my wishlist above I would flog all but two of my collection to go for the highest spec I could afford. :wub:


----------



## Benzowner

This would be my choice of design picture for illustration purposes only borowed from tinternet


----------



## langtoftlad

dapper said:


> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


This has an elegant simplicity that gets my vote.

Preferably "Manual"

No smaller than the 40mm suggested, preferably a little larger.

I like the idea of "England" being where "Swiss" is often placed - which leaves a space where the 'England' was - how about filling it with "2010" ?

What about a "Marine" style?

With a sub seconds dial - as long as it doesn't 'eat' any numerals.

It could come in a box which doubles as deskclock

It would be nice if it came with a luxurious leather strap (why not get Toshi to design an exclusive!)

I'm also happy with the deposit, and subscription payment model if it helps with development costs and/or cash flow.


----------



## sparkyhx

something

- simple

- with "big date"

- 100m wr (cos I swim)

- sapphire

- display back

- ss or titanium

- matt/brushed finish

ticks my box


----------



## mrteatime

pilot?


----------



## gallch

Bit late to the party but can I vote for a big pilot-style watch but with a small date ? Not a ETA automatic movement, got too many of those. Manual wind would be ok.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## mrteatime

this is a nice hand/ dial combo


----------



## bowie

Broes said:


> pvd, black faced, orange quality lume on dial and on the pilot hands, powered by a 2824, with a see through back, date between 4 & 5, black date wheel, 200 euro delivered in the EU.....mmm.....sounds like a cheap Lum-Tec M18 with a proper movement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Broes





thunderbolt said:


> 42-44mm is just about the perfect size. Maybe something along the lines of this. h34r:


These are the best type of watches for me like them both great style and will sell like hot cakes.

bowie


----------



## Loddonite

ESL said:


> Would love a pilot style, perhaps IWC ish, maybe manual, 40 to 44mm, either sub seconds or sweep.
> 
> Silver dial, lumed hour markers and hands.
> 
> Instead of sub-seconds how about power reserve for a nice change?
> 
> Something akin to this maybe... replace the letters IWC with RLT and I would put a deposit down in a heartbeat.


 I like this 'look', I even like the cartoon duck at 12 - but as a GMT, so it'd need a rotating bezel - smaller crown perhaps.


----------



## Paulus

Another vote for chrono or pilot chrono, 42mm

Love the Heuer, something like that with a ST1901 could be the nicest non-vintage chrono on the market sub Â£300 whereas we're disappearing under mounds of divers and militaries. That said it's quite staid and I'd like to see a bit of colour on it, maybe a two colour GMT bezel or if a plain bezel then some colour on the face. A 45mm slide rule chrono would be interesting but I guess harder to source.


----------



## mattbeef

Ill give it Shaun, a nice black diver 40mm ish with Snow Flake hands would be a winner

As would a pilot style IWC as above


----------



## JonW

thunderbolt said:


> 42-44mm is just about the perfect size. Maybe something along the lines of this. h34r:


This case is a superb bit of kit but its been so overdone as we sit here now in late 2009. IMHO the best of the lot was the range EZNO did with them a few years back. He sat with the guys who made them and got the quality right, not every one who used those cases did that, so many are less finished im sad to say. Here is my Ezno, I will never sell it... But c'mon lets have something different from RLT, you can find a diver with this case all over the US sales forums, and if you want one, get the ENZO imho.


----------



## r00barb

Actually, a Marathon style cased diver with a yellow dial with blue lume or a full, blue lume dial would be nice...


----------



## bill love

langtoftlad said:


> .................
> 
> What about a "Marine" style?
> 
> With a sub seconds dial - as long as it doesn't 'eat' any numerals.
> 
> It could come in a box which doubles as deskclock
> 
> It would be nice if it came with a luxurious leather strap (why not get Toshi to design an exclusive!)
> 
> ..............


Oh yes some nice suggestions here, Toshi hmmmm

cheers

b


----------



## Rotundus

hacking hand/auto, no date, no day, no cut digits, no divers bezel, no chrono, centre seconds, 40mm max, swords or needle hands, blued hands would be nice, a minute hands you can actually read the minute train properly with, 18 or 20 mm lug width. option to buy head only.

ok if there is a date could we have the date wheel the same colour as the dial (contrasting numerals obviously)

if there are sub seconds could we NOT have cut digits.

sapphire or acrylic - hate mineral glass.

no power inducator - bloddy stupid things.

no emergancy radio transmitters, alitimiters, compasses, fish shoal locaters, helium valves, fake tourbillions, engraved rehauts.

for gawd sake no skeliton dials, roman numerals or flippin california dials.

perhaps the option of steel rather than display back

what about a gold plate case option.

no point making it 200,000,000,000 m as no-one will dive with it.

what about a pocket watch for a change ?


----------



## James

I think we are ready for a mock-up. I have compiled some points from the posts.

The watch will haveâ€¦â€¦â€¦..

-large case that wears small, thin yet thick.

-one orange hand, one pilot hand style (red), one TBA hand, one tritium hand (info to follow) (GMT perhaps hence TBA hand)

-auto convertible to manual

-date window with shutters that one can close over the window

-an external bezel that can be popped off leaving a clean bezel or change to multiple bezels

-stainless shiny but with titanium matt back

-california type enamel dial one half markers one half numerals but with vintage look all text in multiple colors to appease all color requests, oh and with subdial with tritium hand and bullseye two toned too

-acrylic crystal screw all the requests for either sapphire or mineral domed or not!!

-has a crown, tossed up on this one lol

-â€œmade inâ€ above the 6, â€œEnglandâ€ below the 6 covers all requests

-water resistant yet one that a person can make leak if they so desire

-regular back with display back coming at extra cost

-my personal request for compiling all the points, a repeater and with the 12 at 1 and 6 at 7 for all us who wear on the left wrist, to heck with lefties

-almost every watch mentioned has been done and done and done ranging from $50 chinese to $4K who knows what. I think the answer lay in something vintage which are for the most parts one of's

.........


----------



## William_Wilson

James said:


> I think we are ready for a mock-up. I have compiled some points from the posts.
> 
> The watch will haveâ€¦â€¦â€¦..
> 
> -large case that wears small, thin yet thick.
> 
> -one orange hand, one pilot hand style (red), one TBA hand, one tritium hand (info to follow) (GMT perhaps hence TBA hand)
> 
> -auto convertible to manual
> 
> -date window with shutters that one can close over the window
> 
> -an external bezel that can be popped off leaving a clean bezel or change to multiple bezels
> 
> -stainless shiny but with titanium matt back
> 
> -california type enamel dial one half markers one half numerals but with vintage look all text in multiple colors to appease all color requests, oh and with subdial with tritium hand and bullseye two toned too
> 
> -acrylic crystal screw all the requests for either sapphire or mineral domed or not!!
> 
> -has a crown, tossed up on this one lol
> 
> -â€œmade inâ€ above the 6, â€œEnglandâ€ below the 6 covers all requests
> 
> -water resistant yet one that a person can make leak if they so desire
> 
> -regular back with display back coming at extra cost
> 
> -my personal request for compiling all the points, a repeater and with the 12 at 1 and 6 at 7 for all us who wear on the left wrist, to heck with lefties
> 
> -almost every watch mentioned has been done and done and done ranging from $50 chinese to $4K who knows what. I think the answer lay in something vintage which are for the most parts one of's
> 
> .........


James, could we have fixed bars and an interchangable bracelet, preferably a bi-metal stanless and gold and titanium one?









Later,

William


----------



## Mutley

William_Wilson said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are ready for a mock-up. I have compiled some points from the posts.
> 
> The watch will haveâ€¦â€¦â€¦..
> 
> -large case that wears small, thin yet thick.
> 
> -one orange hand, one pilot hand style (red), one TBA hand, one tritium hand (info to follow) (GMT perhaps hence TBA hand)
> 
> -auto convertible to manual
> 
> -date window with shutters that one can close over the window
> 
> -an external bezel that can be popped off leaving a clean bezel or change to multiple bezels
> 
> -stainless shiny but with titanium matt back
> 
> -california type enamel dial one half markers one half numerals but with vintage look all text in multiple colors to appease all color requests, oh and with subdial with tritium hand and bullseye two toned too
> 
> -acrylic crystal screw all the requests for either sapphire or mineral domed or not!!
> 
> -has a crown, tossed up on this one lol
> 
> -â€œmade inâ€ above the 6, â€œEnglandâ€ below the 6 covers all requests
> 
> -water resistant yet one that a person can make leak if they so desire
> 
> -regular back with display back coming at extra cost
> 
> -my personal request for compiling all the points, a repeater and with the 12 at 1 and 6 at 7 for all us who wear on the left wrist, to heck with lefties
> 
> -almost every watch mentioned has been done and done and done ranging from $50 chinese to $4K who knows what. I think the answer lay in something vintage which are for the most parts one of's
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> James, could we have fixed bars and an interchangable bracelet, preferably a bi-metal stanless and gold and titanium one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

& a removable cyclops


----------



## Boxbrownie

38-40mm Dress watch style (already so many divers/military style in the RLT range)

Simple white or black dial, gold hands, gold markers, gold case.....well if your going to make something special, make it very special! :man_in_love:


----------



## Johnny M

Boxbrownie said:


> 38-40mm Dress watch style (already so many divers/military style in the RLT range)
> 
> Simple white or black dial, gold hands, gold markers, gold case.....well if your going to make something special, make it very special! :man_in_love:


I'd second the above, :thumbsup: preferably a manual wind with silvered dial and baton markers. Say a lug height of around 44-47mm, for those of us with modestly sized wrists.

Thanks


----------



## Robert

James said:


> auto convertible to manual


With a battery please ...


----------



## dowsing

Have only just seen this thread and come to it rather late, loads of suggestions but nothing back from Roy yet.

For Rlt's next watch project I would like to see either a Panerai homage, a Jenny Carribean homage, a bullhead, a superquartz diver, or a stealthy ceramic kind of deal.


----------



## Des

r00barb said:


> Actually, a Marathon style cased diver with a yellow dial with blue lume or a full, blue lume dial would be nice...


+1 for me

Des


----------



## gaz64

No yellow red or orange dials a red second hand would be more than ok though or a date pointer hand


----------



## Boxbrownie

Boxbrownie said:


> 38-40mm Dress watch style (already so many divers/military style in the RLT range)
> 
> Simple white or black dial, gold hands, gold markers, gold case.....well if your going to make something special, make it very special! :man_in_love:


Oh yeah.....gotta have sapphire crystal with AR both sides.....makes sooooo much difference.

Well I said it would be special :notworthy:


----------



## dobra

What a super, comprehensive thread. As a new boy, I would like to dip my toe in the pond of ideas and suggest something different. Gold is going up - could be an investment opportunity for some? There are dozens of "Action" watches on the market for pilots, swimmers and other strenuous types, so why not go for an ultra thin 14ct. gold case with an austere face to make it stand out. Higher price, lower volume production. A ladies twin as well for marketing "him 'n hers" present solutions.....

Just a thought :sleep1:


----------



## Boxbrownie

dobra said:


> What a super, comprehensive thread. As a new boy, I would like to dip my toe in the pond of ideas and suggest something different. Gold is going up - could be an investment opportunity for some? There are dozens of "Action" watches on the market for pilots, swimmers and other strenuous types, so why not go for an ultra thin 14ct. gold case with an austere face to make it stand out. Higher price, lower volume production. A ladies twin as well for marketing "him 'n hers" present solutions.....
> 
> Just a thought :sleep1:


Actually I like the idea of a ladies twin.....a good excuse for buying :black eye: , alhtough it'll have to be a quartz for the 710....she never winds the bloody things!


----------



## gaz64

I like the idea of a a thin 14kt case linen dial plain Arabic numerals no date thin black or blued hands pref hand wound gold back to case


----------



## dobra

Can I add - USP - unique selling point ! I like the sports-type watches, but in a very crowded market for these types of wonder machines, it would be difficult to make a new one of this type stand out from the crowd ... and make volume(s) of sales add up to good profits early, rather than later?


----------



## Who. Me?

Broes said:


> pvd, black faced, orange quality lume on dial and on the pilot hands, powered by a 2824, with a see through back, date between 4 & 5, black date wheel, 200 euro delivered in the EU.....mmm.....sounds like a cheap Lum-Tec M18 with a proper movement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Broes


See, now, I like that.

Swap the orange lume :shocking: for white and put it in a simple, round, PVD case, then put RLT on the dial and I'd buy one.


----------



## ESL

My brain hurts... I think we should just go back to the tried and trusted method:

Roy makes a watch...

We all buy it!


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Something similar to the RLT 51 (love mine!) but with a bracelet, and day/date so I can use it as a daily.


----------



## JoT

I would like to see something that nobody else has done


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> I would like to see something that nobody else has done


:notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chukas

When Roy gets round to reading this i think he will regret askind for ideas 

Maybe do a poll for trying to seperate what people want or just make one and like George says we will buy it anyway h34r:


----------



## Griff

I wouldn't mind one of these with a date and 38mm dia.

I would NOT be interested in another black dial watch


----------



## - Baz -

Chukas said:


> ...or just make one and like George says we will buy it anyway h34r:


+1. OK Roy, up for a challenge? Let's see what you're made of. If you can do a few of these, I'll buy one!


----------



## Xantiagib

a Triple date (moonphase too would be nice... but not necessary) with red crescent pointer, month at 10:30, Day at 1:30

Always see a lot of small diameter ones but never a large one (unless you have JLC/patek money)


----------



## AlexR

JoT said:


> I would like to see something that nobody else has done


Not much left John that has not been copied or hommaged.A wrist sun dial,quartz of course B)


----------



## 11oss

A sinn EZM1 homage but with quartz movment so I can afford it


----------



## Stuart Davies

Stuart Davies said:


> Waahoo! :clap:
> 
> A black faced pilots watch gets my vote.
> 
> Large in size, sward hands, with date. Extra options to have either fabric/leather or steel bracelet.


So its settled then...a pilots watch it is... 




























Place your orders gents!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Hang on, was that Uncle Marvo I saw? 



AlexR said:


> Not much left John that has not been copied or hommaged.*A wrist sun dial*,quartz of course B)


It`s been done 



















:lol:


----------



## MIKE

Stuart Davies said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waahoo! :clap:
> 
> A black faced pilots watch gets my vote.
> 
> Large in size, sward hands, with date. Extra options to have either fabric/leather or steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> So its settled then...a pilots watch it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place your orders gents!
Click to expand...

I'd be up for something along those lines but I'd want a conventional crown :boredom:

Mike


----------



## James

Roy has gone quiet :to_become_senile:

Maybe he can show us options in cases and their movements that could be a starting place


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

James said:


> Roy has gone quiet :to_become_senile:
> 
> Maybe he can show us options in cases and their movements that could be a starting place


He is probably consulting his lawyers!!!


----------



## ETCHY

Has our host reached a decision yet ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

He`s probably lying down in a darkened room


----------



## ANDI

Stuart Davies said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waahoo! :clap:
> 
> A black faced pilots watch gets my vote.
> 
> Large in size, sward hands, with date. Extra options to have either fabric/leather or steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> So its settled then...a pilots watch it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place your orders gents!
Click to expand...

 This style gets my vote,cant think why,theres just something slightly familiar

















IF this style was for consideration i would suggest 45mm,saphire crystal with anti-reflective,screw in big pilot crown,C3 lume ,polished bezel,automatic movement,sword hands. If a C3 aged colour lume could be used put the word RADILIGHT on the dial

R-adi-L-igh-T = RLT . At the very bottom of the dial HOROLOGY RLT ENGLAND (why not,Eddy Platts has "GREAT BRITAIN" at the base of his dials)


----------



## jaslfc5

something modern and original .or if you decide to make a hommage something along the lines of the bp fifty fathoms seems to sell well for other watch makers.

but like it said in that video posted on here a while back ,you could just strap a bannana to youre wrist put rlt on it and folk will buy it.


----------



## DaveE

11oss said:


> A sinn EZM1 homage but with quartz movment so I can afford it


Another vote for this. The movement in question is the ETA 251.262, although a HEQ thermocompensated 251.232 as fitted to some Breitling chronographs is possible if that movement is available. To distinguish the watch from the Precista PRS-17C (100m WR), the depth rating of the watch would need to be at least 200m, preferably 300m, more preferably 500m+. This would make the watch a credible Sinn EZM1 homage. Nobody has yet made such a watch. AFAIK, all watches to date using the ETA 251.262 are pilot chronographs, not diver chronographs. My comprehensive, yet probably incomplete list of watches to use this movement to date was listed on TZ-UK, but I paste it below for reference:

Bell & Ross Vintage 120 Chronograph

Breitling Chronograph Shark Quartz

Breitling J-Class Chronograph

Breitling Chronograph Sirius (Breitling 53)

Breitling Colt Ocean Chronograph

Breitling Colt Quartz Chronograph

Breitling Colt Transocean Chronograph

Certina DS First Chrono Sport 200M

Chase-Durer SF 1000/1000XL UDT

Chase-Durer Squadron Commander

Chase-Durer Falcon Command

Chase-Durer Trackmaster Pro Chronograph

Debaufre Aircraft Quartz 8 Chronograph

Longines Evidenza Chronograph

Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph Quartz

Longines Lungomare Chronograph

Longines Oposition Chronograph L3.618.4.

Memphis Belle Frecce Tricolori Titan Chrono FT

Porsche P6320 Watch Quartz Chronograph Flat Six

Precista 89 PRS-17-C

Revue Thommen Airspeed Classic Titanium Chronograph

Revue Thommen Airspeed Instrument Chronograph

Rosendahl 43301 MPH

TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph

TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph 1/10th

TAG Heuer Mens 2000 Stainless Steel Chronograph

TAG Heuer Kirium Ti5 Chronograph

Tutima Pacific Chronograph

Universal Geneve Ayrton Senna Chronograph

Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mach 3

Victorinox/Swiss Army V-7-22x ($39!!! when sold on TV)


----------



## ESL

What about this then?

Classic design, not much copied or hommaged, pilot style, silver dialled, blued hands, little bit different perhaps???

Linbergh Hour Angle "hommage", based on the Longines version.

Perhaps Roy can have the special bezel (equation of time) made up, for something we don't see often. Or perhaps offer a choice of bezels, this one plus a 0 to 60 seconds bezel to replicate the seconds sync function of the original.

With a nice manual wind, perhaps vintage movement? May even be possible to get some sort of representation of the moveable centre seconds adjust dial.

Be pretty unusual anyway, and with a nice Louisiana croc strap and RLT on the dial, a cracking timepiece.


----------



## PhilM

Yeah come on Roy, you've started the thread and have gone quiet on us :toot:


----------



## ESL

Perhaps he's just waiting for us to name the style of watch he has actually made...

Yeah, I know it's a diver, but...

How about a Caribbean hommage? Or any or the lesser known O&W back catalogue?


----------



## ETCHY

How about an O&W Earlybird homage?

Modern case & water-resistant, but like the original has a 24 hour movement & bi-colour bezel.

Sounds cool to me :dance:

Dave


----------



## PhilM

ETCHY said:


> How about an O&W Earlybird homage?


I've been asking for one of these for years now...however Roy keeps saying no


----------



## ETCHY

PhilM said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an O&W Earlybird homage?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking for one of these for years now...however Roy keeps saying no
Click to expand...

Perhaps we should all ask :toot: that might do the trick :grin:


----------



## dapper

ETCHY said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an O&W Earlybird homage?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking for one of these for years now...however Roy keeps saying no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we should all ask :toot: that might do the trick :grin:
Click to expand...

Someone else thinks an EB homage is a good idea too


----------



## ETCHY

dapper said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an O&W Earlybird homage?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking for one of these for years now...however Roy keeps saying no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we should all ask :toot: that might do the trick :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone else thinks an EB homage is a good idea too
Click to expand...

Bugger :wallbash:


----------



## PhilM

Well I'd still like an RLT version :thumbsup:


----------



## Desmo

Vote for the EB hommage, but with a twist B)

I'd like the 12 on top position (and 24 at position 6)


----------



## SharkBike

How about something Steampunk? 

Definition according to Wikipedia...

Steampunk is a sub-genre of fantasy and speculative fiction that came into prominence in the 1980s and early 1990s. The term denotes works set in an era or world where steam power is still widely usedâ€"usually the 19th century, and often Victorian era Englandâ€"but with prominent elements of either science fiction or fantasy, such as fictional technological inventions like those found in the works of H. G. Wells and Jules Verne, or real technological developments like the computer occurring at an earlier date. Other examples of steampunk contain alternate history-style presentations of "the path not taken" of such technology as dirigibles, analog computers, or digital mechanical computers (such as Charles Babbage's Analytical engine); these frequently are presented in an idealized light, or with a presumption of functionality.


----------



## ETCHY




----------



## Stuart Davies

ETCHY said:


>


Patients my friend Roy is busy designing and building that new 44mm RLT Pilots watch i asked for... :notworthy:


----------



## ETCHY

Stuart Davies said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patients my friend Roy is busy designing and building that new 44mm RLT Pilots watch i asked for... :notworthy:
Click to expand...

I hope you're right :jump:


----------



## mjolnir

Can you guys stop being silly.

Your distracting Roy from building the 42mm, white enamel dial, blued hands, centre seconds, manual wind, stainless steel case on a brown leather strap, acrylic crystal with RLT at the top and England beneath the 6, that I believe he's busy with.


----------



## spankone

what about an explorer style case with a snow flake dial, black,blue and oragne dial options with the posability of a gmt. 40-42mm wide?


----------



## spankone

would love to have some thing like this on my wrist at my wedding next year


----------



## Badcrumble

funtimefrankie said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Oh so much choice and I've been such a good boy maybe something I like will make it in there too.
> 
> 1, Must have Tritium hands and batons/markers ala Traser
> 
> 2, ETA 2824-2
> 
> 3, Date
> 
> 4, Chunky diver. No big pilot. Chunky diver pilot!
> 
> 5, 22 or 24mm strap/bracelet
> 
> 6, GMT
> 
> Oh there are so many other ideas too. But I don't think personal force fields or Blake 7 style wrist transporters have been invented yet.
> 
> Frank


The above gets my vote.



ESL said:


> Just as a matter of interest - what do people think about helping Roy out - and ourselves for that matter - with cash-flow matters, and paying a deposit and maybe also paying by subscription? Subscription watches are an age old tradition, particularly with Breguet, Tissot, etc., so this is nothing radical.
> 
> Dunno about you guys, but I suspect many of us simply don't have the disposable cash to suddenly have to pull out a few hundred quid on a new watch when it becomes available - RLT forum design or not - it's still a big decision for most of us. (I know it is for me these days.)
> 
> Once the design is more or less finalised most of us will know if we are "in" or not, so a suitable deposit would not be a huge risk, and then phased payments during the course of production.
> 
> Just a thought...





Robert said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me
Click to expand...

And me

I've only just seen this thread as I've had to avoid temptation recently but I've wanted an RLT for some time and the deposit idea would soften the blow. Might stop me thinking about the H3s too or buying a second hand Grovana...

Looking forward to seeing what Roy's come up with (I've set a reminder to check back regularly form now on, regardless of funds!!!)


----------



## spankone

what about a calafornian dial?


----------



## michaelh

I vote for a DOXA styled watch. Black face with a white dwarf hour hand, orange min hand and a ti cushion type case. A Ti b.o.r type bracelet if possible(love that bracelet) Face could have RLT Watches written under the 11o'clock and 1987 and the depth rating under that e.g.500m. Automatic movement with screw in crown and back. Flat crystal face with date at 6o'clock.


----------



## michaelh

Like this but in Ti. Like the original 1967 doxa sub.


----------



## bowie

michaelh said:


> Like this but in Ti. Like the original 1967 doxa sub.


yes that looks good only black date wheel,and a cyclops on the date.

bowie


----------



## 11oss

michaelh said:


> Like this but in Ti. Like the original 1967 doxa sub.


Oooh i like that

but can we have the hand red and the date wheel black with red date 

no cyclopse


----------



## mrteatime

michaelh said:


> Like this but in Ti. Like the original 1967 doxa sub.


*that *is a great shout.......i want one of those *and* another for my boy as well........could you do it Roy?


----------



## michaelh

Thanks guys :grin: what can i say, my paint efforts are amazing :lol:

Defo *NO* cyclops and the orange as on the pic, not red. The black date wheel would be a nice touch.


----------



## Barreti

Something in Ti would certainly be different for Roy. And please PLEASE no Red on Black, I'm colourblind and it just doesn't work for me. Orange works though  so I guess thats another vote for the Doxalike above.


----------



## Stuart Davies

michaelh said:


> Like this but in Ti. Like the original 1967 doxa sub.


Oh god please...*NO!* :groan:


----------



## ETCHY

Check out Mike's "Never seen one of these before" thread in The O&W section.

This is the sort of thing I think the next RLT should be :clapping: :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## SharkBike

Well, at least Roy's time spent pondering is working in my favor...

*Exchange Rates Graph (British Pound/American Dollar)*


----------



## BlueKnight

ETCHY said:


> Check out Mike's "Never seen one of these before" thread in The O&W section.
> 
> This is the sort of thing I think the next RLT should be :clapping: :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49730 That design should be on the short list.


----------



## Maf

BlueKnight said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Mike's "Never seen one of these before" thread in The O&W section.
> 
> This is the sort of thing I think the next RLT should be :clapping: :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49730 That design should be on the short list.
Click to expand...

Gets my vote too :good:


----------



## gaz64

As I said in that thread I think it's very like an RLT24-T so has been done however I do think it would be a popular watch


----------



## ETCHY

Maf said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Mike's "Never seen one of these before" thread in The O&W section.
> 
> This is the sort of thing I think the next RLT should be :clapping: :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49730 That design should be on the short list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gets my vote too :good:
Click to expand...

It's different & uber cool.

I really think we need input from the great man himself on this :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime

ETCHY said:


> I really think we need input from the great man himself on this :notworthy:


what d'ya wanna know then squire?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think we need input from the great man himself on this :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what d'ya wanna know then squire?
Click to expand...

What did I tell you about not taking your medication Shawn?







:doctor: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think we need input from the great man himself on this :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what d'ya wanna know then squire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I tell you about not taking your medication Shawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doctor: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## ETCHY

mrteatime said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think we need input from the great man himself on this :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what d'ya wanna know then squire?
Click to expand...

 :groan:


----------



## 11oss

Its should be identicle to this

but for Â£200 ish


----------



## Chukas

Thought i would give this a gentle bump,incase our host had forgotten about it :toot:


----------



## mrteatime

11oss said:


> Its should be identicle to this
> 
> but for Â£200 ish


:notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime

still wouldnt mind if roy did a nice 2000ft chunky chunky diver :hypocrite:


----------



## BlueKnight

Hope we get some feedback soon before I run out of money.


----------



## michaelh

mrteatime said:


> still wouldnt mind if roy did a nice 2000ft chunky chunky diver :hypocrite:


Yes yes yes. Chunky diver. Im still loving my idea of the doxa like watch, but then i would be


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale

Whatever happened to that nice sandwich dial watch? The black face with the green lume and the really cool new RLT logo. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/cool.gif Seemed very popular but Roy was having trouble getting the movements... The Seagull auto's do seem to be getting a good reputation... Or a manual?

I see that alpha do explorers with "mother of pearl" faces. That might be different...

Brushed or bead blasted 39mm case. RLT on the crown. AR glass. Something like saphlex would be great but mineral would do. Water resistant certainly but not another diver. Plain back would be fine, featuring the new RLT logo referred to above.

"Mother of pearl" face? Hour holes drilled or punched through face, back filled with lume. Maybe blue for 1 thru 11 and orange on 12? Two (vertical?) holes for 12 or one large one? Silver hands lume filled. (Green?) Black second hand with white lume spot. Inner minutes markings similar to RLT 44.

Would this be legible enough or would we need more contrast? Look at the RLT44 again. Imagine the textured inner area (and maybe the outer minutes area)is now mother of pearl type finish. Suppose the band on which the numbers appear now has lume filled holes in place of the numbers; suppose that it is a different colour or material, say matt black. Now the hour points would really stand out. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/cool.gif

A nice modern RLT logo in lume like the sandwich watch that was so popular but hasn't been produced. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/tongue2.gif

Any of you talented artists fancy doing an artist impression of what that might be like?

Cheers

*****************************************************************************************************************

CWC SBS Divers Black

Seiko 5M63-OA10 Kinetic Divers Black face


----------



## michaelh

Not Mother of pearl :bad: Totally dislike it and should only be on a womans watch.


----------



## ETCHY

michaelh said:


> Not Mother of pearl :bad: Totally dislike it and should only be on a womans watch.


+1


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale

ETCHY said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mother of pearl :bad: Totally dislike it and should only be on a womans watch.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Thank's for the feedback. M.O.P. was only a suggestion, after all how many have you seen? +Don't get me wrong. I'm not talking about pinko glitzy sparkly barbie stuff, in case you were wondering. Military compasses used to have mother of pearl in them...

I thought that might appeal to the vintage watch fans.

Was that the only problem you had with the suggestion? If so please feel free to suggest an alternative dial? Personally, I wouldn't wear anything I thought remotely barbie or camp.

One of my friends is quite adept at drawing (pictures of)demons. Maybe the back of the case could be inscribed with a goat and a pentagram?


----------



## ESL

Right then... something not done before. Well - been looking around at watches generally and we have watches that look like radio operators clocks, watches that look like flight instruments, watches that look like RAF wartime clocks.

So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?

Make it large, say 40mm to 44mm

maybe Unitas 6497 or other manual mvmt.

Maybe some sort of relevant design for sub seconds, or just leave it out.

date or no date option

All black PVD case

strap like shown

green luminova range circles and minute hand

black hour hand with green luminova hour dot

orange luminova hour markers

RLT Watch Co. England in non luminous grey.


----------



## langtoftlad

Very imaginative indeed... and I have to say, I rather like it :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad

...or if Roy wants to get really inventive & design something unique, how about something like this:

Spiral Clock

Of course, a freewheeling ball is unlikely to be practical in a watch - but what if the one hand (as in the RLT13 stayed static but the dial rotated...???)


----------



## ETCHY

ESL said:


> Right then... something not done before. Well - been looking around at watches generally and we have watches that look like radio operators clocks, watches that look like flight instruments, watches that look like RAF wartime clocks.
> 
> So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?
> 
> Make it large, say 40mm to 44mm
> 
> maybe Unitas 6497 or other manual mvmt.
> 
> Maybe some sort of relevant design for sub seconds, or just leave it out.
> 
> date or no date option
> 
> All black PVD case
> 
> strap like shown
> 
> green luminova range circles and minute hand
> 
> black hour hand with green luminova hour dot
> 
> orange luminova hour markers
> 
> RLT Watch Co. England in non luminous grey.


My initial reaction was yuk, but now i'm starting to quite like it :toot:


----------



## Clum

langtoftlad said:


> ...or if Roy wants to get really inventive & design something unique, how about something like this:
> 
> Spiral Clock


That's interesting, but my god it took them 2 years to develop and they sell for Â£350 each... erugh.


----------



## BlueKnight

ESL said:


> So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?


Unusual but I like it. I would like to see a nice knurled crown at 4 O'clock


----------



## langtoftlad

ESL said:


> Right then... something not done before. Well - been looking around at watches generally and we have watches that look like radio operators clocks, watches that look like flight instruments, watches that look like RAF wartime clocks.
> 
> So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?


Sorry - it seems it *has* been done before 










Bell & Ross Limited Edition of 500 (pic nicked off t'interweb)

...but I have to say, I *much prefer* your design!


----------



## langtoftlad

Clum said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or if Roy wants to get really inventive & design something unique, how about something like this:
> 
> Spiral Clock
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, but my god it took them 2 years to develop and they sell for Â£350 each... erugh.
Click to expand...

Prefacing my comments below with the obvious fact that I have absolutely no knowledge of watchmaking...

Surely with the RLT13 movement it would be a "relatively" simple modifiaction to make the dial rotate rather than the hand...?

So additional development costs would be minimal and surely could be priced in the same range as the currently still available #13

As for the design on the rotating dial - I have no creative skills either









As an aside but connected to my spiral idea (or stupidity).

How does a jump hour watch work - surely it's just a revolving dial under a limited viewing window...










That having been said my votes still go for the very early Dapper suggested Classic design:










or George's Uber cool & uber modern:


----------



## mjolnir

langtoftlad said:


> That having been said my votes still go for the very early Dapper suggested Classic design


Mine too. A fantastically clean and simple design and would look stunning if done properly.



langtoftlad said:


> or George's Uber cool & uber modern


I've not seen anything like that before. I like the concept. Good imagination. :yes:


----------



## mel

I like the radar screen thingy, but surely the markers should be in minutes rather than degrees? 

That would make it 180 at three o'clock, 360 at the six marker and 540 at the nine position :to_become_senile:


----------



## Who. Me?

ESL said:


> Right then... something not done before. Well - been looking around at watches generally and we have watches that look like radio operators clocks, watches that look like flight instruments, watches that look like RAF wartime clocks.
> 
> So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?
> 
> Make it large, say 40mm to 44mm
> 
> maybe Unitas 6497 or other manual mvmt.
> 
> Maybe some sort of relevant design for sub seconds, or just leave it out.
> 
> date or no date option
> 
> All black PVD case
> 
> strap like shown
> 
> green luminova range circles and minute hand
> 
> black hour hand with green luminova hour dot
> 
> orange luminova hour markers
> 
> RLT Watch Co. England in non luminous grey.


Like the case, like the radar idea, hate the big crown. Needs proper hour numbers, but otherwise, I'd be tempted.


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale

ESL said:


> Right then... something not done before. Well - been looking around at watches generally and we have watches that look like radio operators clocks, watches that look like flight instruments, watches that look like RAF wartime clocks.
> 
> So how about a watch that looks like a radar screen?
> 
> Make it large, say 40mm to 44mm
> 
> maybe Unitas 6497 or other manual mvmt.
> 
> Maybe some sort of relevant design for sub seconds, or just leave it out.
> 
> date or no date option
> 
> All black PVD case
> 
> strap like shown
> 
> green luminova range circles and minute hand
> 
> black hour hand with green luminova hour dot
> 
> orange luminova hour markers
> 
> RLT Watch Co. England in non luminous grey.


Well done George! Now that is original as far as I'm aware. Nicely done.

Maybe a black second hand, tipped with green luminova again, which might give the impression of a slow scan?


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale

mjolnir said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> That having been said my votes still go for the very early Dapper suggested Classic design
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. A fantastically clean and simple design and would look stunning if done properly.
> 
> 
> 
> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> or George's Uber cool & uber modern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen anything like that before. I like the concept. Good imagination. :yes:
Click to expand...

Agree on both counts.


----------



## gaz64

George I would buy that just not from bell and Ross your design is better ie not square

Roy please make me one

oh and anthing else while your not busy


----------



## ESL

Just because I'm bored ...

What about a Pressure Gauge dial. I know about the Manometro but this is different. Sorry my sketching went a bit squiffy around 11 and there would ideally be minute ticks on the outer track as well.

Mind you - I would still prefer a RLT IWC "Top Gun" hommage, perhaps using the Seagull auto-chrono movement. Wouldn't that be splendid?


----------



## Roger

Nothing too demanding for me....

Anything in 18k Rose gold so long as it has a tourbillion

Roger


----------



## ditchdiger

dapper said:


> 40mm, manual or auto please :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


i would like that if it was

manual wind

not thick

37-40 not to large

100m waterproof with a push in crown like fortis [ie not screw]

minimum writeing


----------



## Stuart Davies

ESL said:


> I would still prefer a RLT IWC "Top Gun" hommage, perhaps using the Seagull auto-chrono movement. Wouldn't that be splendid?


Any chance of a graphic of that George?


----------



## Robert




----------



## horz

Stuart Davies said:


> Any chance of a graphic of that George?


here's something i did just quickly, had a bit of a problem finding the right font though. I wouldn't mind seeing a similar homage of the 3717 actually


----------



## mrteatime

as nice as that is (and it is) dont you think that something less complicated and simple is be way forward?

thinking about it, i can see a considerable cost using a chrono movt, with subdial, and buttons....ect

i could imagine that the cost would be more, and lets not forget, Roy will have to pay out a lot of money upfront out of his own pocket before it will even be for sale......

my vote would be for something simple......40mm-42mm across....22mm lug width, in a diver or pilot style, with no subdials, and either a red or yellow seconds hand , oh, and at leat 12 - 15mm thick if possible......movt wise....chinese auto, miyota auto, or japenese quartz  not bothered


----------



## Barryboy

Roy, I think that just about every possibility has been put forward here (and I only read the first few pages...) with no real consensus, so make of all that what you will. Also, it seems to me that you've covered most of them already.

Purely a suggestion, but why not ask people which of your discontinued models they would like to see reissued?

Rob


----------



## mrteatime

Barryboy said:


> Roy, I think that just about every possibility has been put forward here (and I only read the first few pages...) with no real consensus, so make of all that what you will. Also, it seems to me that you've covered most of them already.
> 
> Purely a suggestion, but why not ask people which of your discontinued models they would like to see reissued?
> 
> Rob


easy RLT I II or III for me


----------



## ESL

I would still like to see another auto chronograph, 7750, eta or seagull - not bothered which.

O&W style, Flieger styles always seems to sell well. Certainly a Mirage III type reissue I'm sure would sell like hot cakes.

An RLT Speedmaster hommage maybe - with a manual chrono movement?

I know that chronos will be more expensive to make and buy, but with an option of a subscription offer, it would probably suit most.

Or for a REALLY radical idea how about a chrono version of the iconic RLT-11. Now THAT, I would put money down for in an instant.


----------



## djgg

How about a reissued RLT 38, my one and only GRAIL watch, Ive never seen one for sale :schmoll:


----------



## sheepshearer

can it drop the "Watch Co" bit from the dial? a simple RLT England would look nicer IMO. less is more an' all that.

or have i just put my foot in my mouth?


----------



## mjolnir

I just thought i'd repost this picture. No particular reason 












sheepshearer said:


> a simple RLT England would look nicer IMO. less is more an' all that.


I like that idea myself. Simple but effective. Of course it's up to Roy and i'm sure it will look great whatever he does.


----------



## ETCHY

ETCHY said:


> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> If the bezel were silver with black lettering it would look really cool. Also possibly do the chronograph circles on the dial (not sure what those bits are called?) in a contrasting colour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## JoT

ETCHY said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> If the bezel were silver with black lettering it would look really cool. Also possibly do the chronograph circles on the dial (not sure what those bits are called?) in a contrasting colour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> :cheers:
Click to expand...

Yep :yes:


----------



## jasonm

> Or for a REALLY radical idea how about a chrono version of the iconic RLT-11. Now THAT, I would put money down for in an instant


What a good idea....


----------



## gaz64

djgg said:


> How about a reissued RLT 38, my one and only GRAIL watch, Ive never seen one for sale :schmoll:


one of 10 or 11 if you count the stolen one..... I wasn't sure about them til I got #8 now I wouldn't be without it


----------



## pugster

gaz64 said:


> djgg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a reissued RLT 38, my one and only GRAIL watch, Ive never seen one for sale :schmoll:
> 
> 
> 
> one of 10 or 11 if you count the stolen one..... I wasn't sure about them til I got #8 now I wouldn't be without it
Click to expand...

i have a spare RLT38 case+dial i'll put up for sale this weekend , you just have to persuade roy to add RLT to the dial/add handset and engrave the back then if he wants to make a no 11(12)


----------



## ETCHY

ETCHY said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> If the bezel were silver with black lettering it would look really cool. Also possibly do the chronograph circles on the dial (not sure what those bits are called?) in a contrasting colour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> :cheers:
Click to expand...

  :toot:


----------



## dapper




----------



## chris l

dapper said:


>


Sunday; after lunch and before the Clitheroe Kid....


----------



## gaz64

After Roy started this thread he brought out the RLT69Q so maybe that was it


----------



## ETCHY

gaz64 said:


> After Roy started this thread he brought out the RLT69Q so maybe that was it


I think we now need to hear from the great man himself :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime

tis funny how tastes change 

so is there anybody else out there that has since changed there view??

looking at the 3 register chrono looks like it could be a cool idea....and short of Roy doing a re-issue of the fabled RLT-1, sounds like a plan....

A pilot had a few votes didn't it??

one thing that i wouldnt mind seeing is the RLT logo on the left (from 9) and either a satin finish or brushed........

Cushion cased diver? seems to have been a few of those doing the rounds at the minute, and they seem to be popular amongst fans of the diver? could this be a runner?

size......40-42mm across, and 12-14mm thick?

22mm lugs?

a nice cream dial or matt black?

auto/quartz/handwind?

who'd be Roy eh???


----------



## spankone

I still want an explorer cali dial type rlt


----------



## dapper

mrteatime said:


> so is there anybody else out there that has since changed there view??


Well I haven't, still waiting for this one :wink2: ......










*Come on Roy, give us a sign* :toot:


----------



## SharkBike

I've given up all hope. :cray:


----------



## gaz64

The next meaningful post hast to come from Roy


----------



## SharkBike

:sadwalk:


----------



## BlueKnight

SharkBike said:


> :sadwalk:


I'll join you. Misery loves company...Sigh...


----------



## Robert

Roy said:


> Thinking about a new project in the new year


Only 8 weeks left ....

:clapping:


----------



## aroma

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I would like a half decent interpretation of this Omega RAF '53 TA Original!
> 
> [IMG alt="3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg...ickr.com/3577/3356899443_ea6ba4954f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *begs!* please roy!


Oh yes please - it would save me trying to get an original and having to extend the mortgage


----------



## Service Engineer

An RLT 'Speedy' would do it for me. Please Roy :clap:


----------



## ETCHY

ETCHY said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chronograph using an O&W Mirage type case but with a rotating GMT type bezel?
> 
> If the bezel were silver with black lettering it would look really cool. Also possibly do the chronograph circles on the dial (not sure what those bits are called?) in a contrasting colour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :toot:
Click to expand...

Still gets my vote :yahoo:

:rltb: :toot:


----------



## Robert

Roy said:


> This the watch that I am currently working on to commemorate RLT's 20 Years of existence.


Must be time for a 25th anniversary watch ??


----------



## jasonm

What a great idea....... :thumbup:


----------



## JonW

Blimey, times does fly! It only seems like yesterday it was 20 years... I bet Roy feels the same!


----------



## handlehall

Did anything come of this thread? is there a new model on the horizon?


----------



## scottswatches

How about a watch that was only available to members of this forum with over say 1,000 posts?


----------



## synchro

Good Grief,

People speed posting to get 50 posts for the sales forum are bad enough,

Imagine the :bull*******: that will come out to reach 1000 posts :shocking:


----------



## scottswatches

You might have a point. How about a 1 year / 1,000 post limit?


----------



## Walnuts

Far be it from me to tell our owner and host that he should get his finger out and build us some new watches, but ya know, get your finger out :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Roy has already done so many homage to military designs......I would still like to see an elegent classic round gold dress watch, Ok it might have to be plated, but at least we could choose between gold and high gloss steel?

Perfect style for a 25 year watch...such a classic marker.


----------



## UGfan

Boxbrownie said:


> Roy has already done so many homage to military designs......I would still like to see an elegent classic round gold dress watch, Ok it might have to be plated, but at least we could choose between gold and high gloss steel?
> 
> Perfect style for a 25 year watch...such a classic marker.


Like others,I feel the Divers/Pilots hommage watches have been done extensively.However,if a really imaginative one could be produced I'm sure it would be hugely popular with forum members.I would like to see a manual wind dress watch-similar to the mock up on this thread-40mm with an exhibition back and teardrop lugs.I also like the idea of a 2-tone dial,something you rarely see on dress watches these days.There seem to be 2 distinct groups who contribute to this forum-those who love the big-cased watches and those who don't.How Roy is going to keep them both happy I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised if he does! I was thinking of buying an RLT 40 but now I've decided to see what this new watch is like before choosing.


----------



## Robert

Boxbrownie said:


> Roy has already done so many homage to military designs......I would still like to see an elegent classic round gold dress watch, Ok it might have to be plated, but at least we could choose between gold and high gloss steel?
> 
> Perfect style for a 25 year watch...such a classic marker.


Or silver for 25 years. Stan's watch is a classic - his birthday one not 'that' red one.



UGfan said:


> I was thinking of buying an RLT 40 but now I've decided to see what this new watch is like before choosing.


You do realise this thread has been going for 15 months? Just go for the '40 in the meantime.


----------



## Cornish Dave

Ah! That's what they did wrong on the Christopher Ward website with their LE - made up their minds too quickly!! :black eye:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Robert, yes I thought about that silver jubilee and stuff, but silver is a right pain to keep clean and tarnishes so quickly, thats why I thought classic "gold long service" watch, or in bright chrome for those that prefer a more common look  :rofl:


----------



## Roy

25th Anniversary watch will be in production soon and be a limited edition of 25 pieces.


----------



## Walnuts

Roy said:


> 25th Anniversary watch will be in production soon and be a limited edition of 25 pieces.


Great news, any hints?


----------



## thomasaurus

B-uhr style would be pant wettingly awesome!

Mega strong lume is a must whatever style you go for.

Oooooh, possibly rlt's first gtls watch?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Put me down for one, Roy.


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Roy said:


> 25th Anniversary watch will be in production soon and be a limited edition of 25 pieces.


Preference to proud owners of the 20th Anniversary pieces?


----------



## Service Engineer

An RLT version of an Om**a Sp**dy, quartz, with a date. SS bracelet. Please . . . .


----------



## Service Engineer

Or,

One of those currently so popular Divex 200m watches only with the fabled RLT logo instead of the Divex ?


----------



## Faijex

Service Engineer said:


> Or,
> 
> One of those currently so popular Divex 200m watches only with the fabled RLT logo instead of the Divex ?


I like your thinking


----------



## stevieb

I haven't posted before but how about something with a nice Alfred Rochat chronograph movement. A hand wound 16Ln would satisfy those looking for a larger watch and the dial could look relativly plain because with an exhibition back the movement would be the star.

Another thought would be a Dubois Depraz full perpetual calendar module on a base ETA 2892-A2.

The new module is pretty thin with an overall case thickness of around 11mm not bad for a perpetual when you think whats going on in the case.

Steve


----------



## Chromejob

I've been indulging a car crazy fetish lately, and I come back to find ... a NEW RLT?! I'd love to see what you hvae in store, sir. I don't yet have an RLT and would love to add one to my collection. I'll sell some off to make room, even.

Darn, now I have to log in daily ... and I just bought a Tesla Gtech-pro RR for my car. :sigh:


----------



## Robert

Roy said:


> 25th Anniversary watch will be in production soon and be a limited edition of 25 pieces.


Tell us more .....


----------



## dowsing

Robert said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 25th Anniversary watch will be in production soon and be a limited edition of 25 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more .....
Click to expand...

Yes please do Roy, I look forward to hearing about this one.


----------



## langtoftlad

Obviously I couldn't be considered to be a "Mad RLT Collector" (MRLTC) if I didn't register my interest in this one... could be a scramble!


----------



## victor4620

I'd like to see something based on the Automatic Tonneau - RLT23 but perhaps in gold with a black face and some bright red batons...! :thumbup:

Incidentally if there's one of these on the go, I'd be happy to fork out a few quid !

(the RLT23, not my crazy idea that is...)


----------



## Walnuts

Come one Roy, you gotta give us some kind of update????


----------



## tom

Some work is going on to create a birthday watch for me which may be a preproduction first go.It is based on a RLT 69 case with auto movement and Roy is working on a dial based on light silver/white iwc pilot or hamilton mil./depends on what he can source.

tom


----------

